# IROAR 2-day Trophy Race Oct. 16-17



## Danny B (Nov 22, 2001)

It's getting to be that time of the year again. 

The On-Road Fall Classic Hosted by IROAR R/C Club will be held October 16-17th. Track located in Vinton, IA. 

We have brand new CRC ozite(2 races on it), all new PVC barriers and really nice trophies and prizes. 

Featured Classes:

1/12 Stock (8min)
1/10 Touring Stock (5min) Foam Tires
1/10 Touring Modified (5min) Foam Tires, no motor limit
Stadium Truck Foam Tires Only

Additional classes will be run with min. 6 cars, (IE. 1/12 Mod) but will not be trophied. 

Track is 82x48, on a roller rink floor ie. glass smooth. 

We looking to make this event as successful as our clubs spring oval event which had just over 100 entries. This will be a great opportunity to warm-up for Cleveland or just have a great time at an extremely competative race. We look to pull racers from all over the mid-west!!

More info and flyers will be available by sometime next week. 

Questions can be sent to [email protected] or check out www.iroaronline.org


----------



## crisis641 (May 27, 2002)

*Race Flyer*

Hey everyone, we have a flyer made up for the race. It is available here.

http://www.iroaronline.org/flyers/2003/road2day.pdf

Please print one off and give a copy to everyone you know, we want to make this a big event.

Mike C


----------

